# Car sick puppy



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

My Vizsla is 6 months old and gets anxious when riding in the car. I have a soft-sided crate behind the front passenger seat so that she can see me. She whines and drools and sometimes she throws up. I have tried very short rides and long rides. I bought her a Thundershirt and that seems to help. It is imperative that she be able to ride in the car. Is this something she will outgrow?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen out grew his car sickness, but the biggest thing was to not have him ride in his crate.
We bought him a car harness and he gets buckled in. Seem to make a big change. 
He did also out grow his car harness, which we replaced last night with a larger one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can also try the DAP, along with the thunder shirt. Its a spray that helps calm dogs. Ginger snaps help calm pups stomachs. I know more pups get car sick in enclosed crates, than the more open wire ones.
You might try just taking the pup around the block, and then back home till it improves.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson was like this when he was younger. We did short trips that took us to fun places and he eventually realized that being in the car meant going somewhere awesome, and now he loves the car.


----------



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you, all. Going to PetsMart tomorrow and will get a seat belt harness. I will keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

When Darcy was a pup she was regularly sick on a car journey,It turned out to be an ear infection, as soon as this was treated she was fine.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our female Penny is 22 months and she vomits on car trips that are more than two hours. So no breakfast for her on those days. That's about all we can do. She likes to ride in the floor of the vehicle and I'm sure it had to do with nausea or something.


----------

